# Logo mit Effekt vektorisieren



## Helga1402 (24. Juli 2007)

Ich habe für einen Freund im Photoshop (CS) ein Logo erstellt, das aus Schrift und einem Quadrat mit Schatteneffekt besteht. Wenn ich das Logo jetzt größer, bzw. kleiner machen möchte, dann sieht das Quadrat immer etwas anders aus. Wie ich so in den verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe, liegt es daran, dass das Logo vektorisiert werden muss. Kann ich den Effekt, den ich im Photoshop erzeugt habe überhaupt vektorisieren bzw. könnte mir jemand erklären, wie ich das machen kann? 

Hab mir meine Photoshop-Kenntnisse selbst beigebracht und hab auch die Möglichkeit auf Illustrator zuzugreifen, allerdings kenne ich mich da noch so gut wie gar nicht aus. Ich hänge mal das Quadrat zur Info an. Die Schrift muss ich wahrscheinlich nur mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen, dann ist sie vektorisiert - oder?


----------



## ikon (24. Juli 2007)

Hi,

allem voran sollte gesagt sein, daß ein Logo mit solchen Effekten nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist, da Du Probleme bim plotten (Verläufe kann man nicht plotten) oder verschiedenen Druckverfahren bekommstFalls Du es dennoch so umsetzen möchtest, solltest Du Dir mal Verlaufsgitter in Illustrator anschauen.

gr,
ikon


----------



## Helga1402 (24. Juli 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis. Da bin ich jetzt dann mal für die nächste Zeit beschäftigt


----------



## mreball (24. Juli 2007)

Helga1402 hat gesagt.:


> Die Schrift muss ich wahrscheinlich nur mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen, dann ist sie vektorisiert - oder?



Ja und dann Exportieren Pfade -> Illustraror oder Du Schreibst im Illustratur noch mal neu – sooo viel Text sollte es bei einem "Logo" ja nicht sein ;-)
Und überlege Dir das mit dem Verlauf-/Schatten-Kasterl wirklich noch mal – für ein Logo ziemlich ungeeignet aus u.a. bereits genannten Gründen.


----------



## Helga1402 (24. Juli 2007)

Sind also generell Effekte oder Verläufe für Logos nicht so geeignet bzw. kennt ihr einen Effekt, der Ähnliches bewirkt und besser geeignet wäre? Der Tipp mit dem Verlaufsgitter kommt mir eigentlich eh ziemlich praktisch vor, die Skalierbarkeit ist damit ja schon um ein Vielfaches besser.


----------



## mreball (24. Juli 2007)

Adidas, Nike, ZDF usw. – da siehst Du nirgends Verläufe. Und komm mir ja nicht mit dem Sat1-Ball ;-)


----------



## megabit (31. Juli 2007)

Es gehen aber immer mehr Unternehmen dazu hin, das ehemals schöne schlichte Logo mit einem 3D Effekt zu verändern. Nicht nur der Sat1 Ball sondern auch BMW, Volkswagen, UPS....

... eigendlich alle


----------



## Helga1402 (31. Juli 2007)

Bei welchen Druckverfahren könnte ich denn eigentlich Probleme bekommen? Für "normale" Folder, Briefpapier, Website sollte es so ja eigentlich gehen - bin kein Profi was Druck betrifft.


----------



## mreball (1. August 2007)

Ein Logo sollte immer auch den Fax-Test überstehen...


----------



## Beppone (1. August 2007)

und den Stempeltest.
und den Prägetest.
und den Gravurtest.
.
.
.

Aber auch 3D-Logos lassen sich manchmal stilisiert in 1c Vollton noch darstellen.
Sinnigerweise denkt frau/man halt vorher dran und gestaltet zuerst die 2D / 1c-Lösung,
aus der dann die 3D-Version entwickelt wird.


----------

